# Cockatiel has had Diarrhea for days



## blubudgie (Apr 30, 2014)

A while back I made a thread about my cockatiel having watery poo, and well it's still going on. I've gone to the vet, gram stain was negative, vet found nothing in the poo, and I'm just finishing up a round of Flagyl with still no results! It looked as if the flagyl was working _a little_ for a few days, but then today the poo is back to its original wateryness. Her feces isn't even mostly feces anymore. It's mostly water.
It wasn't so bad 2 months ago, but has been gradually getting worse. 
She's shown no other signs of sickness. She is still molting a bit, but I feel less pin feathers. 
She's also getting pedialyte in addition to the flagyl. 
I'm going to have to go back to the vet for a blood test after i'm done with the flagyl. 

Anyone else ever experienced something like this? Severely watery poo for weeks, but no other signs of sickness? plus a very long molt.
She has lost about 5-6 grams in weight during the last month. She's wavering from 104-107g right now.

I thinking that since she doesn't have that much solids in her feces, she might not be absorbing her food?


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

With her still not improving and actually losing weight it is a concern for you I can imagine how you must be feeling.
Do you use Apple Cider Vinegar in her drinking water ? The one with Mother in it is what you need place a couple of drops into her water every three days or so, also I would try some probiotics sprinkled on her food as well.
I hope the vet has some idea's soon .:budgie:


----------



## blubudgie (Apr 30, 2014)

Pretty boy said:


> With her still not improving and actually losing weight it is a concern for you I can imagine how you must be feeling.
> Do you use Apple Cider Vinegar in her drinking water ? The one with Mother in it is what you need place a couple of drops into her water every three days or so, also I would try some probiotics sprinkled on her food as well.
> I hope the vet has some idea's soon .:budgie:


So should i use ACV and Pedialyte? I have ACV but I've only been using Pedialyte. 
And yep, the vet told me to keep giving probiotics so she's been getting probiotics in her food for about a month now.
I'm hoping the blood test reveals something


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

I don't understand why the vet gave Flagyl if the stain's were negative. How much water is she drinking, and what kind of diet does she eat ? One of the side effect's of anti b's including Flagyl, is diarrhea. I would contact the vet's office and let them know she continues with the problem and see what they want to do. Bloodwork to eliminate kidney or other issues would be good. 

The pro biotic use is good because the Flagyl will kill good bacteria too, and I would keep her on it for awhile after you finish the Flagyl, I give mine pro b's a couple times a week, more when molting. I would ask a lot of questions and take a lot of notes during vet visit's/conversation's. It is good you haave her on pedialyte too while she is having all this fluid loss. Perhap's you can give water with the ACV in it during first half of day, and then change out to water with the pedialyte for second half of day. Keep us posted...will be pulling for her health to improve...


----------



## blubudgie (Apr 30, 2014)

Jonah said:


> I don't understand why the vet gave Flagyl if the stain's were negative. How much water is she drinking, and what kind of diet does she eat ? One of the side effect's of anti b's including Flagyl, is diarrhea. I would contact the vet's office and let them know she continues with the problem and see what they want to do. Bloodwork to eliminate kidney or other issues would be good.
> 
> The pro biotic use is good because the Flagyl will kill good bacteria too, and I would keep her on it for awhile after you finish the Flagyl, I give mine pro b's a couple times a week, more when molting. I would ask a lot of questions and take a lot of notes during vet visit's/conversation's. It is good you haave her on pedialyte too while she is having all this fluid loss. Perhap's you can give water with the ACV in it during first half of day, and then change out to water with the pedialyte for second half of day. Keep us posted...will be pulling for her health to improve...


Honestly, I was wondering the same thing. The vet told me the flagyl would kill anaerobic bacteria, maybe their stain doesn't pick up anaerobic bac well or something. Or maybe the gram stain just didn't pick up on the bacteria because there wasn't enough at the beginning? I'll ask her about it and maybe try another gram stain.

Her poop before and during the flagyl pretty much looks the same, so if it is causing diarrhea...well I can't tell if its the flagyl or whatever is making her sick.

I cannot tell how much water she is drinking, but I definitely see her drink. She is eating the same amount of food as before--roudybush pellets.


----------



## Jo Ann (Sep 3, 2011)

*Diarrhea*

Has the vet checked for fungal sources. Either alone or in conjunction with bacteria. the immune system is attacked and the lack of food absorption weakens the bird further. This in turn destroys the internal organs. I had one of my budgies necropsy done because we could find no gross reason for illness.
It turned out to be a massive attack of Megabac, which does not always show in droppings. and even a gross anatomy check. Please keep us informed.
Above suggestions are right on. Keep trying to build that immune system back up. Best wishes, Jo Ann

P S. Avitech has a sugar free electrolyte for birds. Sold by ladygouldianfinch.com and Windy City Parrot .


----------



## PrincipePio (Jan 21, 2014)

I also agree with above members - if an antibiotic isn't sitting well or improving the symptoms, it's time to look for another one. Just like people, sometimes a budgie is sensitive to one ingredient. You could try a more general antibiotic (like azithromycin or amoxicilin) in conjunction with an antifungal if your vet isn't sure what is going on. 

Have you asked about a crop smear and an x-ray? This will give your vet an idea of what's going on inside the crop and if there is any swelling - like liver swelling, for example, which can be a sign of illness.

Best of luck!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I'm sorry to hear about your cockatiel and agree with the other members.

Is the vet you are seeing a regular vet or an Avian Vet?

I'd make a list of questions to pose to the vet and suggest calling prior to going in for your tiel's next blood test. 
Perhaps you might consider getting a second opinion with regard to her treatment as well.*


----------



## blubudgie (Apr 30, 2014)

Okay thanks guys, I'll be sure to ask about it this weekend. The vet I'm seeing isn't an avian certified vet but all the vets at the clinic are trained to see birds. I think only one is officially certified and she's harder to make appointments with so I went with any available vet.

So:
Crop swab
X-ray
Different antibiotics
Fungal

Is there anything else I should ask about?


----------



## blubudgie (Apr 30, 2014)

Okay I went to the vet today. She got a blood sample to test and I was given Cipro and Difulcan..
Then I went home and found out my rabbit actually has pinworms. They live in the same area and my rabbit likes to eat bird poop so now I'm going back to get a bird poop sample done to see if it's pinworms.
If it is I'll be so relieved knowing what it is and that it's easy to treat but at the same time I'll be so sad I spent $200+ on other stuff when it turns out to just be some worms.  
Wish I found those rabbit pinworms faster, they looked like little strands of fur from afar....(bunny is white).


----------



## sunnydyazz (Jul 14, 2014)

I'm inclined to think the same way as Jo Ann that it might be a case of AGY. I think Ronidazole if much more effective than metronidazole in treating diarrhea. Is your bird's diarrhea dark green in color? If so, it might be a case of trichomoniasis. It can be treated with Ronidazole (Ronnivet-S) in the water for seven days. 
Alternatively, diarrhea can be treated with a mixture of ginger-garlic juice given to birds via dropper.


----------



## blubudgie (Apr 30, 2014)

Thanks for the ideas. I'm going to see how the new medication goes first, my vet said to give it 3-4 days to see if makes a difference. 
I've had sick budgies and I've always gotten the Cirpo/Difulcan medications and it worked so I'm hopeful.

Her diarrhea is more brown because she eats pellets. The watery part is clear maybe a bit yellow.


----------



## blubudgie (Apr 30, 2014)

Woops forgot to update. Arpeggio is looking a lot better. Blood test showed some concerns but we aren't too worried because her organs look good and the Cipro/Difulcan has gotten her poop back to normal wetness (no more diarrhea). It's still a little smaller than normal, but she does have large ones here and there. knock on wood hope everything stays good.


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

Glad to hear things are settling down once more , having this sort of problem takes a lot out of their immune system, poor Arpegio needs to be spoilt and loved :budgie:


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

That is great news...thank's for the update. I would look into a good pro biotic to follow up on all this anti biotic use she has had. That and the organic apple cider vinegar with the mother in it will help strengthen her immune system and protect her from infection...


----------



## blubudgie (Apr 30, 2014)

Thanks everyone!

And yep, she's been on bene-bac this whole time, haha. 
She finally decided to try eating kale yesterday!! Hopefully it wasn't a one time thing.


----------

